# Vegetarian Shower Food.



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, so someone has some sort of shower to attend and needs to bring something.  When she mentioned it I thought of doing those wonderful southern meatball things.  Now I am told the bride? is vegetarian... so...

I am looking for some ideas on what to make.

Here are my limitations:


30-40 people.
There is an oven available but it might be used by someone else.
I need to be able to send it in the morning, and the shower is around 2:30.  Refrigeration shouldn't be an issue.
I can send a crockpot ready to plug in and cook (though we have about a 6 hour window for that.
It can't be anything that needs site preparation.
It has to be vegetarian, I do not think pescatarian will cut it.
Think finger/napkin/toothpick type food.
Ok.. I am all ears eyes.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it vegan or can there be ingredients like cheese?

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not going to participate if I end up limited to vegan.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL  I am on the Daniel Fast (halfway through, woohoo!) and it is described as vegan, but more restrictive. It has definitely been an experience. I am looking forward to eating a cow, I mean a steak, when I am done.

My brain is ready for me to go to bed, so at the moment all I can think of are jalapeño poppers and breaded and fried cheese bites. A vegetable/fruit tray is always popular.

Barbara


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheese Burek, Cheese and Chard Burek, Cheese and Potato Burek, Samosa's Bhaji's and more Burek


----------



## merstar (Jan 21, 2011)

These are great, and can be served warm or at room temperature:
SPINACH STUFFED MUSHROOMS
Olive Oyl's Treat For Popeye Spinach Stuffed Mushrooms) Recipe - Food.com - 11644

Here are a few to check out from my to-try list:

BAKED VEGETABLE EGG ROLLS
For the Love of Cooking: Baked Vegetable Egg Rolls

TRIO OF SPANISH NIBBLES: OLIVES, ALMONDS AND CHICKPEAS
Trio Of Spanish Nibbles: Olives, Almonds & Chickpeas Recipe - Food.com - 343192

STRAWBERRY CHEESECAKE BITES (I posted this for a few people and they loved it):
CSC - California Strawberry Commission

STUFFED FIGS DRIZZLED WITH CHOCOLATE
Stuffed Figs Drizzled With Chocolate Recipe - Food.com - 68911


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 21, 2011)

How about Falafel?


----------



## BigAL (Jan 21, 2011)

Stuffed little button(or other kind) mushrooms with jalaps and cheese?

Tomato and cucumber little sammies w/a spicy mayo?

Deep fry some mac and cheese balls?

Potato & cheese cakes w/sour cream and chives on top?


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 21, 2011)

Given a ton of my friends are vegetarians I am always trying to find something interesting to make.  Also being Indian, it's extremely common to have a big collection of vegetarian recipes:

Here are some ideas and they are easy and can be made ahead.  I actually have made a few for a shower as well:

- Puff Pastry Triangles - I normally make a filling - boiled potatoes, grated carrots, peas, spices (brown mustard, cumin, corrainder), lots of fresh cilantro cook all this and then fill and bake 
- Sandwiches - Not your traditional cucumber ones, something a bit different.  I like to make one that has a cilantro and mint sauce (just equal parts with lime juice, garlic, green chilis and grinded to a sauce).  You use that as a spread on pepperidge farm bread and then layer it with thinly sliced boiled potatoes, tomatoes and cucumber.  I put a masala chili ketchup (available in Indian stores) on the other side and it is amazingly delish
- Mini Wontons or Eggrolls - Taste just fine at room temperature - Fill with any veggie of your choice, fry and let it cool uncovered and then pack and take where you need to
- Aloo Tikkis - Boil and Mash Potatoes and stir in some drained and finely chopped spinach, lime juice, cilantro, cumin powder, red chili powder. Mix it all and then make it into small patties that you pan fry.  Tastes really good
- Wraps that can be cut in half and served - You can make thai style with cabbage, green onions, carrots or mexican style with black beans or vegetarian refried beans and other seasonings of your choice.  
- Whole food has vegetarian meatballs that taste amazing. I have had them before and it's a great party addition
- I have many many more things but not everything is a finger food and some of it needs some more assembly


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2011)

No bake vegetable pizza.   Pita bread.  Spread each with creamed, cream cheese, pimentos and a bit of garlic, black pepper and sea salt .  Top with thinly sliced veggies like: red onion, mushrooms, broccoli, carrots, olives, tomatoes, green peppers. Whatever looks good, even bok choy, bean sprouts and water chestnuts.  Cut in quarters, serve.  20 pitas should give each person 2 pieces.

Not sure on amounts...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2011)

You can buy little filo dough cups (about 1.5" in diameter) that are partially baked and frozen.  You can fill the with a variety of items.  Sauteed mushrooms and onion with or with out grated parm on top.  You can also bake them empty and put a cold filling in it like salsa or a dip.

Veggie roll-ups sliced into pinwheels.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 21, 2011)

Grilled eggplant slices rolled with goat cheese/riccota inside.

Endive spears filled with chickpea curry.

cut small rounds of puff pastry and top with different things

sweet potato "Lollipops" with a dip/glaze


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow.. ask for a couple ideas and the well overflows.

Thanks to everyone.  I have about a week so I can keep thinking, looking at the ideas, and mayhaps even try a few.


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2011)

Buy veggie burgers, thaw them and then roll them as "meatballs" in whatever sauce you had going.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2011)

You could always go simple.....Deviled Eggs always go over in a big way.

I read an idea the other day about adding chopped smoked salmon to the yolk mix....sounds delicious to me.

PS..too bad Kathleen doesn't have any really fresh eggs from her own chickens. MuhhhHaaHaa


----------



## Janet H (Jan 21, 2011)

Chocolate dipped strawberries - a giant plate. Stack em high!

Deviled eggs with tasty decorations (capers, sundried tomatoes slivers, etc)

Nut balls (take yer mind out of the gutter) chopped walnuts, pecans, dates and coconut mixed with creamcheese, rolled in toasted sesame seeds. These would be good in conjunction with berries above.

Spanikopita

Avoid fake meat products.  They are salty and vegetarians see them served over and over and over again...


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, everyone has wonderful ideas!  I might take some of them for when I need an extra vegetarian item!

I totally agree with Janet on the strawberries!  Also on the fake meat products.  When I do veggie dishes for showers, weddings, etc.  I find that the people eating them are really happy to get something fresh and different.  I am not saying the products are bad, I eat them myself.

If it is vegan, I have a great recipe for sweet potatoe & quinoa cookies.  DH loves them because they are gluten free, but they are also vegan.  They aren't sweet or savory.  Just a nice little bite.

I have also a mango salsa that I put into hollowed out cucumber cups.  Easy and refreshing.

Still I think my vote is on the strawberries.  I don't think ANYONE would ever turn those down and they don't have to be all fancy.  A simple dip will do!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> Buy veggie burgers, thaw them and then roll them as "meatballs" in whatever sauce you had going.



Oh! Oh!  OH OH OH!!!!! MR KOTTER MR KOTTER!!!!!! .....what if you used a veggie burger recipe and made them into meatballs and baked them?   

veggie burgers - Google Search


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried to read it all so I don't reproduce, but the times I've had to "do" vegan, my hummus or baba ganouch were big hits.  I make my own pita chips so they hold up to it.  But for ease, short veggie and fruit kabobs.  If you can grill the former at home, they'll be fine at room temperature.  The fruit can as well, with a drizzle of honey.

If you aren't doing strictly finger food, couscous and taboule both make good, easy to make salads.  Add raisins, nuts, herbs, even a can of drained beans to make it a well-rounded meal.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> ... Now I am told the bride? is vegetarian... so...




Just an observation, Frank.  The bride is a vegetarian.  That leaves 29-39 people who probably are not.  Unless your appys are going to be the only ones there, do they need to be vegetarian?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 21, 2011)

> Still I think my vote is on the strawberries.  I don't think ANYONE  would ever turn those down and they don't have to be all fancy.  A  simple dip will do!



Speaking of a simple dip for strawberries, I don't think I've ever had a better one, than equal parts of Marshmallow Cream, sometimes called Marshmallow Fluff (from the jar) and whipped cream cheese from the dairy case.  The combo is perfect for dipping fruit.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is Lauries ganache recipe which is so easy even I was able to do it.

1 1/2 cups 60% bittersweet (or semisweet) chocolate, chopped or bits
1 cup heavy (whipping) cream

Place chocolate in a heat resistant bowl.  On low heat bring the cream so  a low simmer  and take off heat immediately before it scalds.  Pour the  cream over the chocolate and leave for about 5 seconds.  Start to  gently stir cream into the chocolate with a wooden spoon until it is all  melted and smooth.

Cool to room temp (this takes a few mins)

Dip berries and place on wax paper.  Refrigerate to set.  You could pack each berrie in a small paper cup (like the ones they use for candies) which you can get at  cake/bakery supply shop if you want to make them party friendly.

Here are some I did a while back (cooling on wax paper)


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Just an observation, Frank.  The bride is a vegetarian.  That leaves 29-39 people who probably are not.  Unless your appys are going to be the only ones there, do they need to be vegetarian?




*I* don't think it does... someone else seems to think it does though.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, Janet for sharing that.  And don't sell yourself short!  That flourless chocolate cake you made looked amazing!   Some people think ganache is really difficult but it isn't and you can do so many wonderful things with it.  Your berries look great.


----------



## Claire (Jan 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Cheese Burek, Cheese and Chard Burek, Cheese and Potato Burek, Samosa's Bhaji's and more Burek



Bolas De Fraile:  Thanks for the Burek suggestion.  I haven't made it in years, and I am hosting our "Bunch for Brunch" in March and was wondering what to make!  Mine won't be vegetarian, it will be one meat and one cheese.  I use filo sheets.  But what do you use for the cheese filling?  It seems I used a mixture of cream cheese and feta, but here I can also get goat cheese.  If you're inclined, go over to ethnic and post some burek recipes & methods!


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No bake vegetable pizza. Pita bread. Spread each with creamed, cream cheese, pimentos and a bit of garlic, black pepper and sea salt . Top with thinly sliced veggies like: red onion, mushrooms, broccoli, carrots, olives, tomatoes, green peppers. Whatever looks good, even bok choy, bean sprouts and water chestnuts. Cut in quarters, serve. 20 pitas should give each person 2 pieces.
> 
> Not sure on amounts...


 
I was going to suggest this very thing.   Well, you know what they say about great minds...!


----------



## Claire (Jan 23, 2011)

Joes, that reminds me of another.  Assuming not a vegan thing, buy a roll of crescent rolls from the dairy section (there are other options, this is just how I learned it).  Unroll them on a baking sheet, and sort of pinch the bits together.  Bake.  Then, when cooled, spread with whipped cream cheese and top with sliced fruit.  You can do pretty presentations of all sorts, for example for a 4th of July, a flag, Initials.  Let your imagination run wild.  My friends aren't real sweets lovers, but if yours are, make a glaze or take some honey and drizzle it over all.


----------



## megamark (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, when I saw the title "vegetarian shower food" I thought of the Seinfeld episode where Kramer makes the salad in the shower. 

Beside that I would just make a great dip with some fresh veggies.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 24, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I am not going to participate if I end up limited to vegan.


 
Well, I can give you two fantastic vegan dishes that you'd be proud to serve, Frank.  I've served them twice for showers, and the meat eaters in the crowd were more than satisfied.

One is a Brown Rice, Garbanzo and Artichoke Salad. the other is a thai Pasta Salad.  Nice and spicy. and at one of the showers, I served chicken poached in soy sauce and lemon grass on the side for those who just had to have meat.  Let me know if you want the recipes.  I hope I'm not too late.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 24, 2011)

It isn't about pride... as a life long and dedicated meatatarian there is only so far I will go.


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

I once did an interview for a paper with one of my mom's dear friends, a lifetime, three-generations vegan.  I'd referred to myself as a dedicated omnivore.  Once, later, she said "carnivore".  I laughingly corrected her.  Omnivore.  Our bodies were built to be able to function on a great variety of foods, and I'm all for all of it (except maybe the really weird stuff).  But we do a fair number (at least once a week) of meatless meals, and I've had plenty of vegetarian friends, so have a decent repetoir of vegetarian type dishes.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never understood why so many meat lovers are SO negative when meatless menus are suggested, or even mentioned. There's nothing wrong with enjoying a meatless meal now and then... Wild Mushroom Risotto? Butternut Squash Risotto?  Pasta Puttanesca? Hearty bean soups? There's so much delicious food out there, and not all of it contains meat.... nor does it need to.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Just an observation, Frank.  The bride is a vegetarian.  That leaves 29-39 people who probably are not.  Unless your appys are going to be the only ones there, do they need to be vegetarian?



That would be something to ask the bride. If she is a vegetarian for animal cruelty reasons meat might be something she would prefer not to have at her wedding at all. It is her day, and you don't want to do anything she might think is inconsiderate


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I have never understood why so many meat lovers are SO negative when meatless menus are suggested, or even mentioned. There's nothing wrong with enjoying a meatless meal now and then... Wild Mushroom Risotto? Butternut Squash Risotto?  Pasta Puttanesca? Hearty bean soups? There's so much delicious food out there, and not all of it contains meat.... nor does it need to.



I read every comment and I didn't see a single negative one. Everyone is being very positive and helpful, and the ideas are all great! I think frank is just trying to come up with something different so that he won't bring the same thing as ten other people. Meat eaters don't have as much experience making meatless meals, so we don't have as many options in our recipe boxes to pick from


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think every meal needs to include meat and I have and will cook for vegetarians.  Going completely vegan just is beyond what I wish to do.  If I cook something that is vegan that's fine, but I am just not going to plan that.   Just my personal choice.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll go look for my cheese biscuit recipe.  I did these for a shower once.  I made a batch and since they call for being rolled and cut out I got the small cookie cutters in a heart shape and the couple's initials. They were a big hit.


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

ChefJune, I think that omnivores or even carnivores get offended simply because there are so many vegetarians of all sorts who act like it is a religion and push it on their more meat-oriented friends.  Plus some have had teen/twenties offspring/relatives who gave them so much grief when they served a steak, only to find the kid eating a pepperoni pizza with their peers.  I've had avowed, dedicated vegetarian in-laws sit and scarf anything with bacon in it, and a vegan acquaintance denegrate me in public until I pointed our that her jacket and shoes were made of leather.  What do you think happened to the rest of the cow?   (A true vegan does not wear leather).  The one true vegan I knew wouldn't even wear wool (easy to say when you live in Florida)(didn't get this, because if you've ever seen a sheep frolic after a haircut, you'll know it doesn't hurt them!).  

I have plenty of friends who just simply prefer not to eat red meat, and I can go with that.  I just make a side that can serve as the staple for them if red meat is the main.  A neighbor told me her husband was "going vegan", then he ate a large portion of the dark turkey meat.  _This is ok with me_.  I can understand deciding to eat less meat.  

It is when you try to get others to eat the way you do, and prosthetize  and criticize that meat eaters start getting defensive.  Haha!  Especially if they criticize your steak while eating bacon or pepperoni!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I don't think every meal needs to include meat and I have and will cook for vegetarians. Going completely vegan just is beyond what I wish to do. If I cook something that is vegan that's fine, but I am just not going to plan that. Just my personal choice.


 
Aha!  I didn't understand that from your earlier comment.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, my internet went down for a while but here is the cheese biscuit recipe

1 lb sharp cheddar, shredded (the sharper the better)
1 lb butter (can sub margarine)
4 1/2 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper

cream butter and add flour and spices to make a crumbly dough
add cheese and blend until smooth
roll onto floured surface to somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2" thick
Cut with small sized cutter
Place about 1/8" apart on ungreased cookie sheet
Bake 325° for 15 mins.
DO NOT OVER BAKE - These don't brown much and will become rock hard if you bake too long.

I've done them in various shapes depending on the occasion.  I found at my local Ben Franklin Craft store small alphabet shapes and have various ones to customize them.  One recipe makes a bunch! They are pretty and delicious and easy finger food.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a friend who calls herself a choiceitarian.  She struggles to eat meat, not because of any philisophical reason but her body just works that way, sometimes she can and will est meat.  Other times she can't handle it.  It can be a real challenge to find stuff that she can eat since it is different every day.  But I love her so I'm up for it.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 25, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I read every comment and I didn't see a single negative one. Everyone is being very positive and helpful, and the ideas are all great! I think frank is just trying to come up with something different so that he won't bring the same thing as ten other people. Meat eaters don't have as much experience making meatless meals, so we don't have as many options in our recipe boxes to pick from



Reading the topic, I flashed on the Seinfeld TV episode where Kramer discovers the joy of preparing a salad while standing naked in the shower with a collender. He liked it so much he had plumber install a garbage disposer at the shower drain.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 25, 2011)

joesfolk said:
			
		

> I have a friend who calls herself a choiceitarian.  She struggles to eat meat, not because of any philisophical reason but her body just works that way, sometimes she can and will est meat.  Other times she can't handle it.  It can be a real challenge to find stuff that she can eat since it is different every day.  But I love her so I'm up for it.



I'm also a choiceitarian, but for me it means, "Whatever you choose to eat is fine with me." Wish more people had that philosophy


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 26, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Reading the topic, I flashed on the Seinfeld TV episode where Kramer discovers the joy of preparing a salad while standing naked in the shower with a collender. He liked it so much he had plumber install a garbage disposer at the shower drain.




Sounds like a good way to cut a toe off to me


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 26, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I have a friend who calls herself a choiceitarian.  She struggles to eat meat, not because of any philisophical reason but her body just works that way, sometimes she can and will est meat.  Other times she can't handle it.  It can be a real challenge to find stuff that she can eat since it is different every day.  But I love her so I'm up for it.


Thanks, Joesfolk!  This is exactly what I am.  I was a vegetarian for almost 9 years but became anemic and was told I must include some red meat protein in my diet.  My husband has a whole list of food intolerances and my Dad is a diabetic and must have soft or ground up foods due to a swallowing problem that has serious ramifications.  So, cooking here is not easy at the best of times.  Dad is also a very picky eater so many of the meatless dishes I would make for DH and I would not go over with him.  But I do make meatless pastas, have gotten him into risotto, etc.  I choose to try to stay within my lifestyle choice (vegetarian), my health needs (red meat) and family needs.

From now on I am a choicetarian!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions (and the running commentary on choicetarianism).

After having a long talk about it last night Kathleen decided she wants to take hard cooked eggs.  I was incorrect, this is a baby shower (I don't know yet if the baby will continue to be vegetarian or not) and since it will be a boy she is going to dye the eggs blue. 

So no using Lucille, Red Betty or the Hattori... drat...


----------



## Janet H (Jan 26, 2011)

How about some thai veggi rolls filled with cellophane noodles, fresh shredded veggies and a nice dipping sauce or 2.  Maybe one soy based and the other peanut based.  For a party, place spoons in dipping sauce bowls to discourage double dippers (another Seinfeld topic).  These are vegan AND delicious and served cold (easy to take to work).


Rice wrappers (soak on hot water for 15 mins to soften for wrapping)

filling:

1/2 head of napa cabbage shredded
5 green onions, diced
1 1/2 cup pre-cooked or softened noodles  (bean thread noodles)
1/4 cup fresh herbs (use cilantro, basil or maybe even some mint, your choice)
1/4 cup carrots, grated or julienned
1 tbsp lime juice
1 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp fresh ginger, grated

You could also add bean sprouts (cut down on the cabbage) or other veggies.

-------------
Healthy, filling and looks like real food (which is often missing at these kinds of events). If you _need_ to serve meat you could a some nice pieces of cold crab or cooked shrimp to some of these.

Serving suggestion:


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 26, 2011)

Janet,

Those might be too fancy looking.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 26, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Janet,
> 
> Those might be too fancy looking.


 When you pack em on a disposable paper plate they will look less fancy - I promise.


----------



## blissful (Jan 26, 2011)

Choice-a-tarian, good idea.

I've heard:
Flex-a-terian
Vege-tarian
Meat-a-tarian
Chocolate-a-tarian
Chix-o-fish-a-tarian
Steak-a-tarian

I'm all of the above.

When I saw this post, I was at first thinking of what could be eaten in the shower too. I thought most fruits and vegetables (in the raw, err, I mean raw) would be best so the shampoo and conditioner would rinse right off. 

My favorite shower food would be small appetizer portions of most anything. I like to try lots of new things. Hummus on crackers or veggie slices, dip to dollop on top of 'things'-crackers, veggies, fruit, mini sandwich items, a potato skin crisped up and filled with sauted or roasted veggies (w/cheese?), marinated baked tofu on a tooth pick, salad in a cup (fruit or veggie), veggie meatballs in a sauce, well, anything small so there are lots of choices.


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 26, 2011)

Tons of great ideas from everyone! Everything in the vegetarian world seems so healthy too. While I'm not a vegetarian myself, here's my contribution! :]

Semi-Homemade Fruit Wands
Deliciously easy, and a pleasing treat for crowds and kids. A hit with guests, and anyone that loves fruit, sweets, and healthy eats! 
Ingredients
1 cantaloupe, peeled
2 cups vanilla yogurt (Dannon if available)
2 Tbsp honey
1 2-lb container pre-cut, mixed fruit cubes (pineapple, cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon)
16 whole strawberries

Directions
1. Cut the peeled cantaloupe in half, removing all seeds with a spoon. On one half, slice off a bit of the bottom so it sits flat like a bowl. Place on a plate, and other melon half upside-down next to it on same plate.

2. In a bowl, mix together yogurt and honey. Pour into the cantaloupe bowl.
3. To make wands, slide fruit cubes onto skewers, leaving 1 inch at both ends of each skewer. Arrange fruit in same order on each. (Follow picture for visual preference.)

4. Stick pointed end into the upside-down cantaloupe half on an angle, and top skewer with strawberry. Repeat along edges of cantaloupe until complete!

Notes: 
Yields 8 servings.

From Sandra Lee - Semi Homemade.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 26, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I have a friend who calls herself a choiceitarian.  She struggles to eat meat, not because of any philisophical reason but her body just works that way, sometimes she can and will est meat.  Other times she can't handle it.  It can be a real challenge to find stuff that she can eat since it is different every day.  But I love her so I'm up for it.



I love the term "choiceitarian."  

It is snowing outside.  I'm unsure whether the shower will be canceled or delayed due to inclement weather.  In either case, I'll be safe with hard-cooked eggs.  As Frank mentioned, I'll dye them blue for the little boy that will be expected to arrive in a couple of months.  That being said, I'm definitely keeping this list of recipes.  We have a lot of friends who choose to stay meatless.  I'm always needing new ideas.  

One of the biggest obstacles for this shower is that it is immediately at the end of the day and I will have to have what I take lingering all day during work.

Thank you all though!  Cheese biscuits...summer rolls, etc.  YUM!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleen, here's what you really need.

Utility Chickens : Araucana chickens : blue egg laying hen

Don't show Frank.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya know one of us can delete posts round these here parts.  

We got canceled cause of the snow.  Now sure if things will happen tomorrow or what.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 27, 2011)

So you have a fridge full of blue eggs?  Pics please.....


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 27, 2011)

Fridge full?  Just two dozen (minus 3 that cracked and she sampled).


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 27, 2011)

Blue eggs and ham????


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Blue eggs and ham????


 
Sounds so much more appetizing than green eggs...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 28, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Blue eggs and ham????



Thanks for BIG laugh!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 28, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Kathleen, here's what you really need.
> 
> Utility Chickens : Araucana chickens : blue egg laying hen
> 
> Don't show Frank.



*carefully looks over the secret document and nods before looking to the other end of the sofa before whispering to Kayelle* Also, American "Easter Eggers" - non-pedigree layers.  



DaveSoMD said:


> Blue eggs and ham????



Absolutely, Sam I am.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2011)

Kathleen, I have to let you in on something.

When I first read Frank saying you were taking hard cooked eggs and dying them blue, for some reason I had this picture in my head of deviled eggs with blue filling.  With my knowledge of colour and of food, I was about to write and say that you should be very careful of adding blue to the yolk/mayo mixture because the blue might not come out so nice.  Then I re-read "hard boiled" and realized you were leaving them that way and dyeing the shells.

Can someone please shut the door on my cave and wake me up when hibernation season is over!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 28, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Kathleen, I have to let you in on something.
> 
> When I first read Frank saying you were taking hard cooked eggs and dying them blue, for some reason I had this picture in my head of deviled eggs with blue filling.  With my knowledge of colour and of food, I was about to write and say that you should be very careful of adding blue to the yolk/mayo mixture because the blue might not come out so nice.  Then I re-read "hard boiled" and realized you were leaving them that way and dyeing the shells.
> 
> Can someone please shut the door on my cave and wake me up when hibernation season is over!



I dyed the shells while they cooked.  They came out pretty, but then...we had snow and the shower is postponed.  Maybe I can get Frank to make oatmeal raisin cookies instead.    Tonight we are eating egg salad.


----------



## luvs (Jan 28, 2011)

i wanna bring yins soup! tis also blustery here! haven't dyed eggs 4 quite awhile. soon, though


----------



## Janet H (Jan 28, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> I dyed the shells while they cooked.  They came out pretty, but then...we had snow and the shower is postponed.  Maybe I can get Frank to make oatmeal raisin cookies instead.    Tonight we are eating egg salad.




Try some goldenrod eggs on toast - fabulous cold weather comfort food!

You can find a recipe here - add a little cayenne pepper to this recipe!

Goldenrod Eggs Recipe - Food.com - 12181


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 28, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Try some goldenrod eggs on toast - fabulous cold weather comfort food!
> 
> You can find a recipe here - add a little cayenne pepper to this recipe!
> 
> Goldenrod Eggs Recipe - Food.com - 12181



YUM!  I had not seen that recipe in ages.  Thank you for that reminder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Can someone please shut the door on my cave and wake me up when hibernation season is over!


 
Nope, you are much more fun when you are half asleep.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> ...Can someone please shut the door on my cave and wake me up when hibernation season is over!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, you are much more fun when you are half asleep.


----------

